# UKaps magazine???



## johnson529 (6 Aug 2010)

I was just at WHSmiths today picking up my monthly PFK mag and was thinking how great would it be to be picking up an aquarium plant specific mag too. Just a crazy thought but has anyone on here considered this idea before or know of any similar magazines out there? Any thoughts here?


----------



## nayr88 (6 Aug 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaamiiiit...lol i knew i forgot something today.

good idea could feature tanks from the site, reviews on certain planted tank gear, advice tip ect annnnnnd much like pfk mag site visits to shops but based on the aquascapers needs.

sure the sponsers on the site would get behind it for the advertising space.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Aug 2010)

It would be tough to produce a regular publication full of new and interesting planted tank and aquascaping info month after month.  

The nearest thing out there is probably Aqua Journals, published by ADA in Japan, and in Japanese.

http://www.adana.co.jp/catalog/index.ph ... x&cPath=12

A few years ago there were some English translations produced, but only five or so issues, unfortunately.

Aquascaping World had a good attempt at it with their online magazine, but didn't last too long; March to September 2008.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/

For your interest PFK will be releasing a planted tank special issue fairly soon.  I've done a few features for it including step-by-steps and interviews.


----------



## johnson529 (6 Aug 2010)

You know that also crossed my mind when I was thinking it and thought to my self that a quarterly type publication would be a better as it'd be quite repetetive after a few months. It would be nice to see though, but I imagine would mean an awful lot of work.

Thanks for the links I'll have a look through and I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for the Aqua Journals.

Looking forward to the issue of PFK you mention. Planted tanks and plants sections always the first sections I flick too. Should be a good read.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Aug 2010)

How about producing some PDF's once in a while featuring articles and set-by-step from members tanks also?


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Oct 2010)

> Aquascaping World had a good attempt at it with their online magazine, but didn't last too long; March to September 2008.



And talk of the devil............it's back 

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/magazin ... -2010.html

We're going to continue it this time.  Much more input now

AC


----------



## George Farmer (17 Oct 2010)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> We're going to continue it this time.  Much more input now
> 
> AC


Great stuff, Andy! Looking forward to future issues.


----------

